# Case 580 backhoe



## kgilliam (Nov 11, 2021)

Is there an aftermarket 3pt hitch that could somehow be mounted on the back of my Case 580


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning kgillam, welcome to the forum.

Check with Steiner to see if they have something that will fit your tractor.









IHS3009 3 Point Hitch Kit?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9onw7aWQ9AIVB25vBB1BGwMHEAQYAyABEgJ_uvD_BwE


New Parts for Old Tractors



www.steinertractor.com


----------

